# please help me!!! stella 8000 sw



## jimmyjigs (Mar 19, 2010)

came home on sunday , left mi rods in the living room , my year and a half princes managed to take the handle out of the pouch and probably tosed it to the street. mi wife and i have looked every where , its just not in the house.

where can i get another handelfor a stella 8000 sw?

anyone have a used one?

thanks for reading

jaime


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

jimmyjigs said:


> its just not in the house.


Did you check the garbage?

Otherwise try on 360tuna and one of those spinner boys will know where to get one.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Did you check the toy box?


----------



## jimmyjigs (Mar 19, 2010)

yea i checked every where, i eaven gave here another handle to se if she would take me to the stella handle. a soon as i handed the second handle she started twisting the knob , like if she d done it before. im sure she took it and lost . im going to wate 10 days, if it doesnt apear ill order another one.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Check the comode! I got 6 chillens and that's where most of my chit ends up!:frown:

Dale


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Hey I have posted up one for sale on 360tuna.

anyhow i have one availiable. NEW.

PM me for price if you are interested. I have one guy on the other site interested as of right now.

Enoch


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

jimk said:


> Did you check the toy box?


lol funny but true, this is the #1 place I can find my phone and camera


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can get one on ebay.


----------



## jimmyjigs (Mar 19, 2010)

*just came in*

thanks for all youre advise. ended up ordering the handle . now i cant find the ajuster for the refrigeratore. **** !!!!!


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*handle*



jimmyjigs said:


> yea i checked every where, i eaven gave here another handle to se if she would take me to the stella handle. a soon as i handed the second handle she started twisting the knob , like if she d done it before. im sure she took it and lost . im going to wate 10 days, if it doesnt apear ill order another one.


look her toys mi friend, happen to me with my Ipod


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

If you have a VCR, check inside of that


----------

